# New Arrival - Its An Omega!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Some evil buggers have suggested I'll buy any old sh*te if you stick an Omega badge on it... they might be right, but not today....

This is a pretty rare Omega... a Sensor Quartz from 1980. Its an early-ish LCD and the name does make some sense... you use your finger to wipe across the panel under the screen. That movement cycles the 'selector' round the options: Stopwatch, countdown, alarm1, alarm2, chime, agenda1, agenda2, 2nd timezone and date. The item is shown with a 'round edged 3 side square' round it. Select the function using the bottom right button and then use finger on the sensor to set the value (alarm time, countdown start time etc) - fast wipe is hours and slow is mins etc. Once something is set or running it has a bar left on the option to show its in use. The bottom left button is light and split for the chrono and the top right is start / stop.... the top left one is the ejector seat. ahem... i mean reset.

Its not a bad size and very comfy and light to wear... its easy to forget its there after all these heavy watches we wear, but its quite likeable.

Another forumer, and WIS mate, will tell you... as hes had to endure me crying over email.... dont wash a Sensor Quartz. Its got 30m WR but I cleaned it under the tap with a toothbrush... luckily the movt was out, but the sensor stopped working. Its dried out fine and works better n ever now tho.... phew!

The movts of these were much more modern than the Omega Memomaster and its ilk - more plastic and resin board but at least they still used case clamps and other traditional fixings, so not quite a modern LCD, but very close.

Hope you like the pics... These are cool and fun watches imho.

Extreeeeme close up of the screen (does sound right saying dial? LOL)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

not my wrist (or jumper!) Note this guy's says 'Sensor Quartz' on the bracelet, mine has been removed by some idiot... (not me!)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice, very collectable too!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You do find some nice ones Jon

nowt wrong with having omega on the dial as long as it ain't a modern connie


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice mate









Nothing wrong with a bit of LCD in your life.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree, looks great Jon


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that







it does look quite fragile though, careful wear required I suspect.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cool


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Yep that's definitely Cool.

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's different Jon, looks good.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


>


Sorry, I just can`t get excited by LCDs, if I saw that photo and was told by someone that it was a Casio, I`d believe them


----------

